# Someone want to build crossovers for me?



## brandon75173 (Dec 13, 2009)

I am building a pair of statement towers and statement center. Would rather have someone experienced with putting a crossover together do it for me, for a reasonable fee of course. I am going beyond the typical finishing efforts to make some really nice speakers, and want them to be spot on. If someone out there fits the bill, let me know. 

Thanks


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Bump. C'mon, doesn't anyone want to help a fellow Shackster?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Brandon,

Do you need them designed or physically built?

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## brandon75173 (Dec 13, 2009)

robbo266317 said:


> Hi Brandon,
> 
> Do you need them designed or physically built?
> 
> ...


Just built. The statement series have designed crossovers on the speaker design works website.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

call these guys... i have heard they are top notch

http://www.skiingninja.com/Articles.asp?ID=132

you could also get with danny at GR research... maybe he can suggest someone.
http://gr-research.com/index.aspx

I suggest you try Ski Ninja first.

FSCHRIS


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Not to deter you from another company but Skiing Ninga is pricey, also not to throw you to another site but the folks at PE's tech Forum may be able to help.:T


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

could not hurt to get an estimate!


----------



## jumper (Apr 8, 2012)

Madisound will design a custom crossover for you for $35 i think. But you have to use drivers that they sell. Check their website. HTH.


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

brandon75173 said:


> I ...Would rather have someone experienced with putting a crossover together do it for me...


While I understand the concern over learning a new skill, this is an easy one to learn, albeit at the post-graduate level - Statement XO's aren't simple. 

The key to soldering is to heat the wires and let them melt the solder. Get lead solder, rosin core, and a small iron for these projects. 

The key to soldering a circuit from a circuit diagram is "nodes." A node is where two or more components connect to each other. As long as each node has the right parts connected, you build a correct crossover. 

The key to building a crossover is arranging components so they don't "sing and dance" or "play with fire."
- caps and coils I attach with hot glue, followed by a tie wrap. They shouldn't move even if you drop the speaker. Perf board/pegboard is good for this. 
- same for resistors that don't draw much power, including any in parallel circuits. 
- Any resistor that does draw power needs air around it, so I let them sit up on their leads, where they can't touch other components. These will be series resistors, but not all series resistors draw a lot of power...

One nice thing about Curt's designs is that he does modular XO's - each driver has it's own circuit diagram. If you don't mind a lot of wire inside the box, you can build each on its' own board (and I mean a board, not a PWBA). 

Again, if the nodes have the right connections, you will have the correct crossover circuit. Separate boards make it easier than cramming it all onto one. This is a complex XO, but it isn't a bad place to start. I am aware that one of the resistors will draw power, and I don't know which one... check the build threads. 

HAve fun,
Frank


----------



## runitca (Jun 14, 2012)

SOLEN in Canada will design your crossover for free and build it for $30.00.


----------



## DrDyna (Jul 21, 2011)

Did you ever get this done?


----------



## brandon75173 (Dec 13, 2009)

No. Have three semi finished boxes that have taken a back seat. But would like to get back on the program.


----------



## DrDyna (Jul 21, 2011)

brandon75173 said:


> No. Have three semi finished boxes that have taken a back seat. But would like to get back on the program.


If you were local, I'd say bring over a pile of parts and a 6-pack and I'd do em for you. 

If you get back around to working on this project, shoot me a PM. I'm sure we could work something out if you have all the schematics and parts.


----------



## brandon75173 (Dec 13, 2009)

10-4, I appreciate it. Dont mind paying someone for their time to do it right. The schematics are already put together in detail by someone fair greater than me. I will put the link below. Hopefully in the next couple weeks I can get back on track. I have everything for the center channel, need to order it all for the towers. 
http://speakerdesignworks.com/Statements.html


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

I'll do it, free of charge and no obligation, either real or imagined. PM me. 
But, I'm in Forney, which is about a half hour away from you in Wylie/Nevada.
I'll even meet you part way, if you'd like.
Or, you are welcome to drop on by my place.
I will not work while you wait, however.
I'll need at least overnight.

If I seem familiar, but you can't place me--I'm the guy that bought a pair of 18" Mael Xs from you.
Nice metal shop, by the way.
Can you believe I've been too backed up to work on the Maels? They are still awaiting enclosures.
Things keep popping up.


----------

